# A bird told me that Android ICS 4.0 is coming to TPT by the beginning of first quarter...



## dsw1ft (Oct 19, 2011)

Title says it all.


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

may we ask how viable ur litttle bird is?


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

hope that bird wont be angry. angrybird!!


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

kaede said:


> hope that bird wont be angry. angrybird!!


lol


----------



## obscure.detour (Nov 2, 2011)

Well it is true. I submitted the source for JR's article. See below.

http://blogs.computerworld.com/19413/ice_cream_sandwich_lenovo_thinkpad_tablet


----------

